# It was a Kindle Khristmas at our house!



## Emily King

I got my hubby a new K2 with an Oberon cover, but the skin is still on the way - his is the naked one. I got the DaVinci cover in Saddle from my hubby. Mom was just here with her kindle and MEdge cover and skin. She hasn't let me do the screensaver hack on hers, but mine has the hack and I did hubbies so it has Star Wars screen savers. I just had to take some pictures of them together.

A shot of all of them together, with their covers:










A shot of them open:


----------



## bkworm8it

Thats so cool!  Thanks for the picks

Merry Christmas!

Theresam


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Very nice!!!  I think that the Da Vinci in Saddle is one of my favorites.  I just received my Red Gingko Oberon cover for K2 earlier this month (I had been saving for one for my K1) after I won the Kindle 2 in the KindleBoard Anniversary contest.  I love Oberon covers.


----------



## Emily King

I saw that one and strongly hinted to hubby that it would make a fabulous present for me.   Glad he took the hint!

I had told him about the wave cover that they also make for journals, after we saw a color journal with the print on the cover at B&N.  I packaged it up with the kindle inside so he couldn't see the edges.  He thought he got a journal and then flipped when he pulled it out of the tissue.  I love suprising him!


----------



## rho

oh I love the DaVinci cover --


----------



## Anne

Thanks for sharing I love the DaVinci cover.


----------



## intinst

Great picture, all the covers look great, a 3 Kindle family!


----------



## Emily King

I was a little curious if anybody else has the DaVinci cover - are their corner markings (those squares that are in all 4 corners) are the same darkness or not.  The ones closer to the latch are pretty dark compared to the ones near the middle.


----------



## anivyl

oh... ERIC!!!! <3 *fangirl dance*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EKing said:


> I was a little curious if anybody else has the DaVinci cover - are their corner markings (those squares that are in all 4 corners) are the same darkness or not. The ones closer to the latch are pretty dark compared to the ones near the middle.


I was wondering if that was an effect of the lighting or not. Interesting. And, oh, Eric.....

Betsy


----------



## Emily King

I'll take a picture of it completely open.  The marks on the back are darker than the ones on the front left side, but more even than the markings on the front.  I don't know if I should send them an e-mail about it or just suck it up and deal with it.

DH just rolls his eyes when he sees my screensavers.   I have MANY Eric and he's also on my BlackBerry wallpaper.  I'm a total dork.


----------



## anivyl

i should so download some and make some of my own. I just never thought of that for some reason. but ohhh... 9.30am and i am bouncing like a mad little girl hahahaha thanks for that!


----------



## Emily King

anivyl said:


> i should so download some and make some of my own. I just never thought of that for some reason. but ohhh... 9.30am and i am bouncing like a mad little girl hahahaha thanks for that!


I can put the ones I've created out on the webernet somewhere or I can e-mail them to you.  I love my Eric/TB pictures.

Here's a shot of the cover opened up all the way, you can definitely see the inconsistency in the markings (engravings or whatever you want to call them):


----------



## rho

I can see it but _*personally *_I probably wouldn't worry about it -- as your cover ages that will mellow out most likely as the other part darkens a bit -- it most likely just took the dye a little big more than the rest did - it happens a lot with natural materials and fibers.

That said -- if you will look at it and cringe every time it might be worth trying to get another one it may not have happened to - there is nothing worse than being unhappy when you see something.


----------



## Anju 

I really like it - particularly the unique one of a kind coloring


----------



## Emily King

Well, I do love the feel of it and it folds back so easily.   All I've had is the standard black Amazon cover, so this is quite the luxury.  I was hoping with use, it would "mellow out" and the different darkness would become less noticable.  I'm getting used to it the longer I have it, so I will probably just deal with it.  And Anju, you're right that it is unique!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

FWIW, I personally love the look of it.  If I hadn't just bought the Gingko I would definitely buy the De Vinci in Saddle.  Just beautiful (the different shading gives it the handcrafted look).


----------



## anivyl

despite how it might seemed to some (discolored maybe?) I think the shadings give it personality. and made it known it was handicrafted. it's beautiful in it's unique way 

(yes please, can I please have some Eric for my Atsuko )


----------



## Tana928

Love the Davinchi cover - just wish Oberon had a rail type system.  Oh well.

Can I ask where you got all of your Eric screensavers?  My main reading genre' is Paranormal Romance (vamps) and would love to have some screensavers that reflect that.


----------



## Emily King

I made most of them myself. I will work on loading them up to share with you guys...


----------



## Emily King

Okay, I think you should be able to right click and save target as on these to get them on your computer. I don't know which ones I made myself and which ones others did, but I included a few others than just Eric ones.  I also very much enjoy Paranormal/Dark Urban Fantasy...


----------



## Mandy

Thanks for sharing the Eric screensavers!! Anyone know when True Blood starts back?


----------



## Emily King

I think they just started filming and I think it comes back in June. Not sure if that's 100% accurate though.


----------



## anivyl

*ogles at eric*

i am not too sure. we Australians haven't had the pleasure of season 2 yet (on dvd not sure about tv).


----------



## earthlydelites

I love the da vinci cover, I might have to look into getting one for myself I think


----------



## brandydandy

I love the True Blood ss's thanks.  

Any chance you can load up some of the Star Wars?


----------



## Emily King

Sure, give me a chance to get them loaded up onto photobucket and I'll post them.  I don't have very many, but something like 6.


----------



## Emily King

I probably should post all of these over in the screensaver thread as well, but I'm lazy.


----------



## brandydandy

THANK YOU!!!  I love these!


----------

